# Digitizing Sketches?



## WendyC (7 mo ago)

Hello! I am looking for some information about whether there is an organization that will compile my sketches into a book. (Something like ArtKive that turns kids art projects into a book but for professional art.) I want to maintain the quality of the artwork but need a better way to organize decades worth of sketches into a small apartment. Failing that, any recommendations for storing and organizing sketches? Thanks!


----------

